# Adventurous Sexual Life



## MaleGamer91 (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm unsure if I can post such stuff so before I do and stupidly get banned, is it acceptable to speak about the type of things Stephanie and I have had during our 2-3 years of having sex? I again asked for her permission for me to do so and she said ok I'm more than entitled to do so


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

This place doesn't mind sex talk. I would be careful to not release personnel details like last names and stuff. Keep some personnel privacy


----------



## MaleGamer91 (Nov 18, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> This place doesn't mind sex talk. I would be careful to not release personnel details like last names and stuff. Keep some personnel privacy


Oh no no I only mention myself and Stephanie and first names only, nothing that can identify myself or others but stuff like what happened what was being worn etc


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

MaleGamer91 said:


> Oh no no I only mention myself and Stephanie and first names only, nothing that can identify myself or others but stuff like what happened what was being worn etc


Yeah everyone talks about that stuff all the time here. Your good to go. 

I've learned a few tips and tricks here myself.


----------



## MaleGamer91 (Nov 18, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> MaleGamer91 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no no I only mention myself and Stephanie and first names only, nothing that can identify myself or others but stuff like what happened what was being worn etc
> ...


Stephanie and I have had loads, I'm thankful that she is very very kind towards what I want to try and I do likewise, apart from the past month everything has been wonderful and when it comes to it I'm not shy to share ideas she doesn't close me down she discusses things and I do the same with her ideas and we're one of the few couples who frequently look to porn for ideas and we've done lots and so on


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

MaleGamer91 said:


> Stephanie and I have had loads, I'm thankful that she is very very kind towards what I want to try and I do likewise, apart from the past month everything has been wonderful and when it comes to it I'm not shy to share ideas she doesn't close me down she discusses things and I do the same with her ideas and we're one of the few couples who frequently look to porn for ideas and we've done lots and so on



The part about how you guys discuss these things is very important. It is a skill that many people do not have. In this aspect of your relationship, you two are lucky to have
found one another.


----------



## MaleGamer91 (Nov 18, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> MaleGamer91 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie and I have had loads, I'm thankful that she is very very kind towards what I want to try and I do likewise, apart from the past month everything has been wonderful and when it comes to it I'm not shy to share ideas she doesn't close me down she discusses things and I do the same with her ideas and we're one of the few couples who frequently look to porn for ideas and we've done lots and so on
> ...


I'm very happy we discuss anything and everything, I'm protective in so many ways even when we first met in real life we connected really well and again I have a gem nothing annoys us or very little if anything but the past month has felt weird, but yeah I would be lost without her


----------

